# RCS and other shrimp



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

I was just writing to ask your opinion on whether shrimp will survive in my fish tank based on the water parameters. I had bought some shrimp a couple weeks ago and im not sure why they died but they did I was reading about copper and what not. But im not sure if it was the water or the temperature. I acclimated them with tank water however I think the temperature wasnt a good reflection of the tank since the water was sitting out of the tank for so long. The water I was adding to acclimate them was from my tank but I think it cooled off to room temperature about 65 degrees and the tank was 75 so im not sure if the temperature might have caused them to die or if it was my water parameters. Any ways i went downtown to get a water quality info from the city and their report was limited on what they gave me but one thing that was on there was copper lead and they were as follows.
Copper= 1.3ppm and lead was 15 ppb im not sure if this could potential be the problem either and if it would even be possible for me to remove this or not?
What are your thoughts?

Im also wondering if the yellowed brown stain in the bottom of my canister filter could be from the copper or maybe the iron.


----------



## tug (Jul 23, 2009)

The levels you mention are the EPA action levels.
Your drinking water levels should be significantly lower, I would hope. Look at the report again.
They should have some information online.


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

Well idk that was just the levels they gave me however I think that it might have been a yearly review also I'm not sure if that is the levels that are being put into the water or being taken out. However I tested my tank water for copper and no traces showed up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

